
How good is Sprint 4G in NYC? - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/11/04/howGoodIsSprint4gInNyc.html
======
davewiner
Thinking about switching from Verizon MiFi to Sprint to get some of that Wimax
speed. But is it as good as advertised? The Sprint website isn't of much help.
Is anyone actually using it? How fast is it? Reliable?

